# Got this mbuna today...i think it was misnamed...



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

I was wondering around petsmart today and figured I would check out the fish. I saw this little guy and thought no way its an afra so I picked him up thinking I got a deal. Anyone know for sure what he is? Maybe a Hongi? Any info will help


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's from petsmart, 99.9% it's a hybrid of some sort and near impossible to tell what it is.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a Hongi. Petsmart has apparently misnamed Hongi as Afra all across the US. Not Afra either.

Actually, that is a curiously looking fish, doesn't look like a typical fish Petsmart would carry. Take some pics in a few days after he settles down in the tank, and post again.

Petsmart doesn't really have 99% hybrids, thou they do often sell intentional hybrids, often under misleading names. They don't really care, they just want what will sell quickly, like a houseplant in a grocery store.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Bumble bee hybrid


----------



## bossanova9 (Jul 9, 2012)

i was going to guess pseudotropheus crabro


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I was actually going to say johanni mix.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Im gonna watch him grow and see what he looks like. Now that hes been in the tank overnight his color is more of a whiteish purpleish color not the yellow he was yesterday. I hit up google today and all the pics of the bumble bee mbuna just dont match him. The bars are close but the color is off and his head is more blunt not long like the crabro. If he is a hybrid i would think he would be a one of a kind but the tank had 5 or 6 this same color and *** seen them get them in now for months. I picked him because he had the whole tank in the corner lol. Most of the time the most domanate is a male, or alteast im hoping. Im trying to get a pic, but now that hes in the tank he wont be still long enough for my camera to get a good shot but ill keep trying. If anyone has any more thoughts pls feel free to add. Thanks


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

noki said:


> Petsmart doesn't really have 99% hybrids, thou they do often sell intentional hybrids, often under misleading names. They don't really care, they just want what will sell quickly, like a houseplant in a grocery store.


I know the petsmart by me 99% of the stuff they get are more then likely mixes of some short being worked there for 3 years a few years back. When they get there slips for there order and for the cichlids they have on it unknown mbuna/peacocks for the majority of them. Only cichlids that come in with any sort of name for the most part is ones like the ocars, dempseys and the couple dubosi's they get it once.in.a.while. When people came in looking at cichlids I would "hint" other places for them. Plus how they have there systems all running together don't make things any better either.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

best pics I could get. Ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

oh forgot to mention hes around an 1 - 1.5 inches


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would agree with Fogelhund's idea that it's probably a johanni mix - like their "Electric blue" johanni crossed with something else. The body/head shape and some horizontal stripes sure look similar to a johanni mix, anyway.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

well after looking though one of our sponsers sites I belive I found what *** got  . Petsmart might have been right! I know its hard to admit lol. I belive hes a Cobue Afra. After lookin at hundreds of pics of google, the very small guys look very very close to what my guy looks like right now. His dorsal fin is getting alot of blue and the vertical bars are getting darker. Hes still under 2 inches, but *** got hope hes gonna be a beauty :dancing: . Let me know what you think.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I raise Cynotilapia Cobwe (Cobue) and that fish does not look like one to me, maybe a hybrid of some sort. (I was thinking johanni mix, also)


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

The fish is too elongate for a cynotilapia.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Definately not a cobue. Especially with that orange coloration, if I'm seeing the pic right. Actually, my first impression was a rusty hybrid because of that color.


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

Kind of has Cynotilapia face/jaw structure. Looks like a hybrid of some sort though to me.


----------

